# GE Arc Vault Protection System



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

I know nothing about it but I watched about 2min of their vid on it. The magic is an electronic controller. They got a big capacitor that discharges to make its own fault. So there is the real arc fault and the one they create in the dome. Meanwhile the controller trips the breaker.

I think the idea of an electronic controller opening the breaker as fast as possible is the best part of the idea. Then apparently creating an intentional arc fault steals some of the energy from the actual arc fault, because the wrench or whatever that causes the real arc fault probably melts real quick and it's only the plasma that keeps the arc going. Surely a squib firing a solid chunk of metal across the buses would have been a simpler way to create the intentional arc fault?


----------



## Legion (Oct 19, 2010)

ABB has optical relay retrofits that seem to be a far simpler product. I was quite impressed with their demonstration videos, granted they were ABB sales promotion material. I think our research lab is now testing the ABB optic relays under different conditions. Unfortunately I haven't come across the GE or ABB systems in the field yet. 

Before anyone gripes about how much switch gear rebuilding work they might lose out on if these devices are widely implemented, there would be almost a careers worth of work just installing them. Not to mention, the life they save may be your own or a coworkers.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Legion said:


> ABB has optical relay retrofits that seem to be a far simpler product. I was quite impressed with their demonstration videos, granted they were ABB sales promotion material. I think our research lab is now testing the ABB optic relays under different conditions. Unfortunately I haven't come across the GE or ABB systems in the field yet.
> 
> Before anyone gripes about how much switch gear rebuilding work they might lose out on if these devices are widely implemented, there would be almost a careers worth of work just installing them. Not to mention, the life they save may be your own or a coworkers.


Got a link for the ABB relay product?


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I have heard that the ABB system is very fragile. From what I was told that allot of times it gets damaged during switchgear installation and may need to be replaced during switchgear start up.

LC


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

The arc vault system is just another version of the same arc flash mitigation methods that have been used for years, a high speed switch that inserts a lower impedence path upstream of the arcing fault to reduce clearing times. While they do offer it as a retrofit, it is not financially viable to do so with easier methods to do the same thing available. But as a new install it is an excellent solution.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Got a link for the ABB relay product?


Most OEM's have something similar, ABB was the first, came out with this 10-15 years ago and I have installed and tested many of them. 
http://www05.abb.com/global/scot/sc...ot_Tripping with the Speed of Ligh_756426.pdf


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Zog said:


> The arc vault system is just another version of the same arc flash mitigation methods that have been used for years, a high speed switch that inserts a lower impedence path upstream of the arcing fault to reduce clearing times. While they do offer it as a retrofit, it is not financially viable to do so *with easier methods to do the same thing available*. But as a new install it is an excellent solution.


Thanks for the concise reply, Zog! If you don't mind, could you elaborate on what some of the "easier methods" for retrofitting mitigation devices in existing installations would be?

This is novice stuff, I know, just humor me :thumbup:


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Thanks for the concise reply, Zog! If you don't mind, could you elaborate on what some of the "easier methods" for retrofitting mitigation devices in existing installations would be?
> 
> This is novice stuff, I know, just humor me :thumbup:


Not a simple answer, all depends on the installed equipment and specific issues you are trying to overcome.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

One of a few demo videos from YouTube:


----------

